# Canister filter for 10g



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I need a canister filter for a 10g tank. It is going to be in a stand below the tank (about 24-36") to make it look better. Does anyone have any suggestions for such a filter?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Eheim 2213


----------



## livingword26 (Nov 4, 2007)

Eheim Ecco 2232

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3607&pcatid=3607


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si2074670/cl0/tomrapidminicanisterfilterc80

Tom Rapid Mini Canister Filter C-80 
less than $20 and on sale now

don't know how long their hose is but you could try to add extension hose buying at 
Home Depot.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just bought an Eheim 2011 that has never been used. It's replacement model is the 2211.
http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_classic.html
http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/_download/manual/Classic_2211.pdf


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

The 2011 has pretty much the same flow rate as the Zoomed Canister filter. I tried a used 2011, and was pretty disappointed because I thought the flow rate would be significantly better than Zoomed's

I'd opt for a 2232 if you can afford it. If you have a PetSmart nearby, you can find the lowest price you can on the internet, and see if they'll match it at the store. If you have some bad luck, they might say no, but most employees won't care and just give you the discount.

I have the 2234 on my 20 gallon tank and it rooocks. Maintenance is easy and flow rate is more than respectable


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Adding longer hoses to a small pump may not work very well. I know they work from the siphon effect of water falling from the tank, through the inlet hose to provide some of the power to push the water back up hill, but I still would not add more tubing with the goal of putting the little canister farther below the tank than the manufacturer suggests. 
If the tubing is long enough already, go for it. 
The smaller Eheims would be a good choice, too. I would look at the gallons (or liters) per hour, though, not look at what size tank the filter is rated for.


----------

